# Specialized Sirrus



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got a used 2004 Specialized Sirrus Sport with disc brakes. The rear chainstays are pretty narrow for tire spacing and I'm wondering what the largest tire size that can fit. From measuring with calipers, it seems like 35 x 700cc would be the max. Can someone confirm? Also, what's a good tire for this bike for light trail duty? Thanks.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*You are correct....*

a 32 or a 35 would be about the widest tire you'd want to stuff in the stays on a Sirrus. Depends on the tire of course. Road tires don't vary quite as much in width between manufacturers as mountain tires do, but there is some variation in stated widths.

For tires, it depends on your deffinition of "light trail duty". For simple hardpack groomed trails anything with a hybrid tire with simple tread sipes to a more agressive cyclo cross tire will work depending on how you ride. For an aggressive tire the WTB Cross Wolf has a good aggressive tread design and comes in 700x32 which would fit with a good safety margin and performs pretty well on pavement too. For a siped tire that is more road oriented the Bontrager Select Invert is a good tire. Long wearing, good puncture and pinch flat resistance with a solid (or nearly so) center rib for good rolling resistance on the road. But it's not as aggressive as a cross tire. No knobs to speak of, only heavy sipping primarily for channeling water. But they do grip reasonably well on hardpack. Start getting into loose over hard, sand etc. and they do loose their grip though. Just be cautious with them as they only come in a 35c width in the 700 series size. So you'd be at your max.

There are plenty of others out there as well. Most cross tires run in the 32 to 44c range. Just about all the major tire manufacturers, Continental, Kenda, Maxxis, WTB, etc., make cross and hybrid tires. So a little shopping around and/or web surfing will give you a good idea of what's available.

Good Dirt


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out the Specialized Borough CX's. I give these tires :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

locust 38mm CX tires fit and work pretty well.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to look for the most aggressive 35c tire I can find.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*have you done it?*

interested 2 no if it worked.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

Not yet. I haven't found the tire yet. I did put on some Conti 30c's and there seems to be adequate clearance for 35c's. If you can get to it first, please post an update. Thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My cyclocross bike has a Hutchinson Bulldog in the back and a Conti Speed King in front. Both tires are nominally 35mm. I like the Bulldog better. It has a little more grip in the mud and I think it rolls a little bit faster despite its larger knobs. I do have to run it at higher pressure, though, because it pinch flats a little more easily.

Measuring the tires, the Speed King comes out at just over 34mm, but not a full 35. I want my money back! The Bulldog is pretty much bang-on.

Bear in mind that you'll need a little extra clearance for mud, especially around the chainstay bridge, if you ride in the wet.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yup 30cs work great*



newaccount said:


> Not yet. I haven't found the tire yet. I did put on some Conti 30c's and there seems to be adequate clearance for 35c's. If you can get to it first, please post an update. Thanks.


I just installed some IRC tandems on my sirrus


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

jrm said:


> I just installed some IRC tandems on my sirrus


I have a set of Tandems from my Redline. They look cheap, but they work better for me than 23c's when I'm dodging gutters and potholes.


----------

